# bastards



## Nelco (Mar 29, 2012)

i'm avoiding the internet
seen all my msgs
i miss muh nigga's
you can text
i let the phone get cut off, occasionaly to piss off the government..u may have to text again in a couple of weeks..4237716250...when i switch to another phone few a weeks, i'll text you from that one..
don't carry my phone on me, so it takes time to text back
i got a camper..converted van into a green house, working on some projects..would post pics, but that'd take to much internet time and away from scrabble fun
i'll be at suck creek in chattanooga, june 20th or 21st, if anyones that way
anyone thinking about coming to kill me, lick theez nutz..i'm bringing my thug brother with me


----------



## Rager (Mar 29, 2012)

PICK ME


----------



## Nyte (Mar 31, 2012)

Anything worthwhile at Suck Creek besides you? Much love homey


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 31, 2012)

holy fuck youre worse than me


----------

